# PubMed- OTC product: VSL #3: the living shield.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*OTC product: VSL #3: the living shield.*

J Am Pharm Assoc (2003). 2008 Nov-Dec;48(6):e156

Authors: Scolaro KL

PMID: 19019794 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

